# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  جمعية المعاقين بالأحساء تدشن مرسما خاصا لـ « الكبش »

## عفاف الهدى

دعما وتشجيعا لمواهب ذوي الإعاقة :
جمعية المعاقين بالأحساء تدشن مرسما خاصا لـ « الكبش »
   إبراهيم الحسين - الأحساء
 الصورة الثانية الكبش مع لوحات قام بها ويظهر مدربه  الخاص
ضمن برامج جمعية المعاقين التشجيعية ودعمها المتواصل للأشخاص ذوي  الإعاقة .. دشنت مساء الأمس المرسم الخاص بالطالب التوحدي خالد الكبش، وجاء هذا  التشجيع بدعم مالي من أمانة جائزة الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن سلطان، وسبق وأن فاز فيها  في دورتها الثانية في العام 1427هـ في المجال الفني، وكانت جمعية المعاقين بالأحساء  قد وقّعت مذكرة تفاهم مع الجمعية العربية السعودية للثقافة والفنون بشأن الإشراف  على تدريب الطالب خالد الكبش، وذكر مدير عام جمعية المعاقين بالأحساء عبداللطيف  الجعفري بأن الكبش يعتبر أحد الطاقات الموهوبة التي تسعى الجمعية إلى إبرازها في  المجتمع كأحد العناصر التي استطاعت أن تقهر إعاقتها .. بل وتتفوق على أقرانها من  العاديين، متقدماً بالشكر والامتنان لأمانة الجائزة ودعمها الكبير للأشخاص من ذوي  الإعاقة وتبنيها لإبداعهم وتطوير مهاراتهم الدفينة، معتبراً إياها لفتة كريمة  لرعايتهم وإتاحة الفرصة لهم من خلال تعرف الجمهور على النواحي الإيجابية التي  بإمكانهم مشاركة المجتمع فيها، وأوضح الجعفري أن الطالب خالد الكبش يلقى عناية جيدة  من خلال التعاون بين إدارة الجمعية وأمانة الجائزة بعد أن أوعزت الأخيرة بإقامة  مرسم خاص للطالب الذي يلقى اهتماما بالغاً من جمعية الثقافة والفنون بالأحساء من  خلال تبنيه وتدريبه للارتقاء بموهبته التي وهبه الله إياها، فقد أوكلت جمعية  المعاقين بالأحساء إليه بمدرب ومرافق متخصص، ونوه الجعفري بهذا التعاون مع الجمعية  الذي اعتبره أنموذجا للشراكة المجتمعية التي تنعكس إيجاباً على رعاية المواهب  للأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة، سائلاً الله -عز وجل- للشيخ محمد بن صالح بن سلطان أن يتغمده  بواسع رحمته، كما قدم الجعفري شكره الجزيل لابنتي صاحب الجائزة جواهر بنت محمد وحصة  بنت محمد وكذلك للمشرف العام على الجائزة د. ناصر الموسى على دعمهم الكبير لكل ما  من شأنه دعم الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة ..، من جهته أشار المدرب الخاص د. عمر خالد  الجعلوني بأن الكبش يتمتع بطاقة فنية هائلة يستطيع من خلالها استلهام الأشكال  الموجودة أمامه بحس فني كبير وإحساس باللون ينم عن خبرة كبيرة، مشيرا إلى أنه  تنتابه انفعالات مختلفة أثناء توجيه ضرباته اللونية فيما أشاد بأريحيته وابتسامته  التي لا تكاد تفارق وجهه أثناء ممارسته لعمله، وهذا ما يدل على أن الفن عند خالد  يعبر عن أفكاره وعن نفسه بشكل كبير، بالإضافة إلى التركيز العالي أثناء الرسم على  عكس كلامه غير المرتبط في معظم الأحيان ..، كما أشاد بالكبش وبموهبته راضي الطويل ـ  المحاضر بقسم التربية الفنية بجامعة الملك فيصل والمشرف على المعرض الفني بجمعية  الثقافة والفنون ـ وقال:" منذ أول لقاء بخالد اكتشفت فيه قدرات فنية جيدة مع ميل  شديد للتعبير عن طريق الرسم، فلم يكن يهاب الفن ولا يبدي أدنى تردد في رسم  الموضوعات التي تطرح عليه، وخاصة موضوعات البورترية باستخدام القلم الرصاص "، وتقدم  الطويل بالشكر الجزيل لجمعية المعاقين بالأحساء على رعايتها لموهبته الفذة، أما  فوزي الجمعان والذي عينته الجمعية مرافقا للكبش كونه أحد المتخصصين في مجال التوحد  وأحد الشخصيات التي عايشت الطالب منذ كان عمره أربع سنوات، فقد ذكر بأن الكبش موهبة  شاركت في صنعها قدرة الله سبحانه وتعالى مذ كان عمره 4 سنوات من خلال الرسم والحديث  باللغة الإنجليزية بدون سابق تعليم، كما يمتاز الكبش بالذاكرة القوية للأشياء  المرئية والأسماء، ثم شارك في صقل موهبته أسرته بإدخاله بوابة التعليم بذوي القدرات  الخاصة الذين استثمروا هذه الموهبة وأبرزوها من خلال المشاركات الداخلية والخارجية،  والآن ها هي تستثمر من جديد من خلال دعم جمعية المعاقين له والذي تمثل في التعاون  مع سنبلة من سنابل الخير المثمرة التي أبى القائمون عليها من ذرية المرحوم الشيخ  محمد بن صاح بن سلطان إلا أن يمدوها بعطائهم " .

----------

